# Urteil AG Neuss



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2004)

Schönes neues Urteil des AG Neuss vom 07.05.04:
AMTSGERICHT NEUSS
IM NAMEN DES VOLKES

*URTEIL*

77 C 3418/03

In dem Rechtsstreit
der Firma T
gegen 
...
hat das Amtsgericht Neuss im schriftlichen Verfahren gemäß § 128 Abs. 2 ZPO auf den Verhandlungsschlusszeitpunkt vom 05.03.2004 
für Recht erkannt:

Die Klage wird abgewiesen

Die Kosten des Rechtsstreits fallen der Klägerin zur Last

Das Urteil ist vorläufig vollstreckbar. Die Klägerin kann die Vollstreckung durch Sicherheitsleistung in Höhe von 110% des durch den Beklagten aus diesem Urteil beizutreibenden Betrages abwenden, wenn nicht zuvor der Beklagte Sicherheit in dieser Höhe leistet.
*Tatbestand*

Die Klägerin macht als Zessionärin der T. in ... ausstehende Gebühren für die Inanspruchnahme eines sogenannten Telefonmehrwertedienstes durch den Beklagten geltend. Zwischen den Parteien ist sowohl die Tatsache, ob der Beklagte überhaupt -und wenn ja, auf welche Weise- sich bei dem Netz der T. eingewählt hat streitig als auch die Frage, ob -und wenn ja. auf welche Weise- zwischen dem Beklagten und der T. ein bestimmter Tarif vereinbart wurde. Bei der hier in Rede stehenden Telefonnummer 01900xxxx handelt es sich um eine frei tarifierbare Rufnummer, die keinerlei Bindung unterliegt, das heißt, der Anbieter der Mehrwertdienstes bestimmt völlig frei, welchen Tarif er für eine bestimmte Dienstleistung verlangen will. Dass es sich um eine solche Nummer handelt, ist unstreitig und ergibt sich aus der sog. Tarifkennziffer ?0?.

Die Klägerin ist der Ansicht, mit Vorlage einer Einzelverbindungsübersicht, aus der sich die Anwahlen ergeben, habe sie ihrer Darlegungs- und Beweislast hinsichtlich der Einwahl genüge getan. Nun sei es am Beklagten nachzuweisen, dass sein Anschluss in einem nicht von ihm zu vertretenen Umfang genutzt wurde oder Tatsachen die Annahme rechtfertigen, dass die Höhe der Verbindungsentgelte auf Manipulationen Dritter zurückzuführen sei. Dafür reiche aber der Beklagtenvortrag nicht aus. Soweit der Beklagte der Ansicht sei, eine Vereinbarung über ein bestimmtes Verbindungsentgelt sei nicht hinreichend belegt, so habe sich die Zedentin, die T. dem Verhaltenskodex der Freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle Telekommunikationsdienste unterworfen, wonach es erforderlich sei, dass vor lnanspruchnahme des Dienstes dem Kunden die Gebuhren bekannt gegeben würden und er diesen zustimmen müsse, sei es durch Tastendruck oder Mausklick. Infolgedessen gehe sie davon aus, dass der Beklagte sich mit dem geforderten Tarif einverstanden erklärt habe.

Sie beantragt,
den Beklagten zu verurteilen, an sie 671.66 Euro nebst 5 % Zinsen über dem Basiszinssatz hieraus seit dem ....2002 sowie 112,13 Euro Inkassokosten und 2,50 Euro Mahnkosten zu zahlen.

Der Beklagte beantragt
die Klage abzuweisen.

Er rügt zunächst die Aktivlegitimation der Klägerin. Er bestreitet, dass er oder seine Familienmitglieder jemals den behaupteten Dienst, sei es per Telefon oder per Internet, in Anspruch genommen haben. Infolgedessen hat der Beklagte auch sowohl bei der Zedentin der Klägerin, erstmals unter dem ...2002, danach unter dem ....2002, Einspruch gegen die Forderung erhoben und die Vorlage eines technischen Prüfprotokolls verlangt. Ein solches ist allerdings bis heute weder von der Klägerin noch der T. vorgelegt worden. Einzige denkbare Möglichkeit, wie die Entgelte von seinem Anschluss aus erzeugt sein worden könnten, wenn dies denn der Fall sei, sei die Möglichkeit, dass sich unbemerkt ein sog. Dialer-Programm in die Verbindung zur T. eingewählt habe.

Wegen der Einzelheiten des umfangeichen Parteivortrags wird auf die gewechselten Schriftsätze nebst ihren Anlagen sowie die tatsächlichen Feststellungen in den nachfolgenden Entscheidungsgründen verwiesen.

*Entscheidungsgründe*

Die zulässige Klage ist unbegründet. Der Klägerin steht die von ihr geltend gemachte Entgeltforderung aus der Inanspruchnahme von sog. Telefonmehrwertdiensten nicht zu.

Die Klägerin hat nicht dargelegt und bewiesen, dass zwischen dem Beklagten und der Zedentin ein Vertrag über die angeblich in Anspruch genommenen Dienste zu dem angeblich vereinbarten Preis zustande gekommen ist. Dabei kann dahinstehen, ob die Klägerin aktivlegitimiert ist. Denn jedenfalls ist die Forderung in der Sache nicht hinreichend dargelegt. Die Klägerin beschränkt sich weitgehend auf pauschalen Vortrag zu den allgemeinen Abläufen und Vorgängen beim Abrechnen von Telefondienstleistungen, ohne auf den konkreten Fall und namentlich den Beklagtenvortrag einzugehen. Soweit die Klägerin die Ansicht vertritt, es greife sowohl ein Anscheinsbeweis hinsichtlich der Tatsache, dass überhaupt ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist (bewusstes und gewolltes An-/Einwählen) als auch hinsichtlich der Höhe des vereinbarten Tarifes, so teilt das Gericht diese Ansicht nicht. Weder liegen die Voraussetzungen für die Annahme eines Anscheinsbeweises hinsichtlich der behaupteten Anknüpfungstatsachen allgemein vor noch erfüllt der klägerische Vortrag überhaupt die Anforderungen, die an einen schlüssigen Klagevortrag zu stellen sind.

So fängt es schon bei dem von der Klägerin vorgelegten Einzelverbindungsnachweis an. Die Klägerin hat mit der Klage eine ?EVÜ?, vorgelegt, die angeblich die von dem Anschluss des Beklagten aus aufgebauter Verbindungen zu einem Anbieter von Telefonmehrwertedienstleistungen ausweisen soll, welche -von irgendwem- registriert worden sein sollen. So schweigt sich die Klägerin bereits darüber aus, wer eigentlich diesen Ausdruck generiert hat, anhand welcher Daten, die ihm von wem wann zur Verfügung gestellt wurden

Die Klägerin hat weiterhin ein technisches Prüfungsprotokoll der Zedentin nicht vorgelegt, obwohl dieses mehrfach von dem Beklagten gerügt wurde. Wenn die Telekom Mehrwertdienstleistungen abrechnet, so verweist sie auf den Rechnungen hinsichtlich dieser Nummern auf den Anbieter; so auch in diesem Fall (Rechnung vom ....2002). Der Beklagte hat substantiiert und im übrigen unwidersprochen vorgetragen, bereits mit Schreiben vom ....2002 sich an die T. gewandt zu haben, dort Einspruch gegen die Forderung erhoben zu haben, und um Klärung gebeten zu haben. Nachdem von Seiten der T. offenbar keinerlei Reaktion erfolgte, erhob er unter dem ....2002 erneut Einspruch gegen die Forderung und forderte das technische Prüfprotokoll an. Dieses ist, und auch das ist unbestritten, bis heute von der T. dem Beklagten nicht zur Verfügung gestellt worden und von der Klägerin auch nicht vorgelegt worden. Das Anschreiben der Zedentin vom ....2002 ist im übrigen ohne jede Substanz. Insbesondere ergibt sich daraus auch nicht ansatzweise. welchen Inhalt die Überprüfung der Gesprächsdaten wohl gehabt haben könnte, was die T. hier veranlasst hat, und zu welchem konkreten Ergebnis diese Prüfung geführt haben könnte. Es handelt sich erkennbar um ein rein pauschal gehaltenes Schreiben. Keinesfalls lässt sich hieraus schließen, dass eine Prüfung durchgeführt wurde, und dass diese keine Fehler zu Tage gebracht hat. Dabei greift die Argumentation der Klägerin, die Zedentin, also die Diensteanbieterin, sei nicht zur Vorlage eines Prüfberichtes verpflichtet, dies sei nur die DTAG, nicht durch. Denn andererseits verweist die DTAG in ihren Rechnungen darauf, dass man sich wegen Einwendungen gegen die Entgelte des Diensteanbieters an diesen wenden solle. Wenn man dies nun tut, und sich nicht an die DTAG wendet wie vorgesehen, könnte ein Kunde, unterstellt, die Überlegung der Klägerin wäre richtig, nie in den Besitz eines technischen Prüfprotokolls gelangen, und infolgedessen liefen seine Rechte aus § 16 TKV leer. Denn in diesem Fall werden gegenüber der DTAG, entsprechend deren eigenen Vorgaben, keine Einwendungen erhoben, also löscht diese zu Recht die Verbindungsdaten nach 80 Tagen, und der Diensteanbieter müsste auf die Einwendungen in keiner Weise substantiiert reagieren, weil er ja keine Aufzeichnungen führt. Wenn der technische Ablauf so ist wie von der Klägerin behauptet, dann muss eben zwischen DTAG und Diensteanbieter sichergestellt sein, dass im Falle, dass ein Kunde beim Diensteanbieter Einwendungen erhebt, die DTAG die entsprechende technische Prüfung durchführt und die Protokolle übersendet. Wenn dies nicht geschieht, ist das nicht das Problem des Kunden. Aus dem Vortrag der Klägerin erhellt allerdings ohne weiteres, dass die Behauptung des Beklagten, die vorgelegte Zertifizierung beziehe sich nur auf das Qualitätsmanagement der T. und nicht auf die Aufzeichnungs- und Dokumentationsvorgänge, zutrifft. Denn solche finden in dem relevanten Bereich (Anwahl Zugangsprovider) bei der T. ja gar nicht statt nach dem Vortrag der Klägerin. Überdies bedeutet es, dass die T. offensichtlich eine unzutreffende Auskunft erteilt hat mit Schreiben vom ....2002, wenn sie dort mitteilt, sie habe die Gebührenforderung eingehend überprüft und habe keine Fehler entdecken können. Denn nach den Angaben der Klägerin kann die Zedentin eine solche Überprüfung überhaupt nicht vornehmen. 

Aus all diesen Gründen kann vorliegend hinsichtlich der Anwahl des Dienstes durch den Beklagten keinerlei Anscheinsbeweis zugunsten der Klägerin streiten. Schließlich fehlt es an jeglichem konkreten Vortrag dazu, wie der berechnete Minutenpreis überhaupt Inhalt des Vertrages geworden sein soll. Hegt das Gericht bereits Zweifel, ob die beiden oben genannten Anknüpfungstatsachen wirklich Gegenstand eines Anscheinsbeweises sein können oder ob hiermit nicht der Anwendungsbereich dieses überspannt wird, so liegt auf der Hand, dass bei frei tarifierbaren Rufnummern, die keinerlei Kontrolle unterliegen und allein aus dem Verantwortungsbereich des Mehrwerteanbieters stammen, und unbestritten handelt es sich bei der Tarifkennziffer 0 um eine solche, die Tarife keinerlei Anscheinsbeweis unterliegen können. Außer dem pauschalen Vortrag, die Anwahl könne nur per Mausklick oder telefonisch durch Drücken einer bestimmten Taste erfolgen, beschreibt nur den Idealzustand des Funktionierens, besagt aber überhaupt nichts darüber, wie es im konkreten Fall war, was die Zedentin oder Klägerin tatsächlich veranlasst haben will und wie im vorliegenden Fall der Vertragsschluss zustande gekommen sein soll. Da aber mangels Anscheinsbeweis die Klägerin zur vollen Darlegung und zum Vollbeweis der von ihr geltend gemachten Forderung verpflichtet ist, ist ihr Vortrag unzureichend. Insbesondere genügt es keinesfalls, wenn die Klägerin vorträgt, sie gehe davon aus, dass eine entsprechende Tarifangabe erfolgt sei, weil die Zedentin sich vertraglich zur Einhaltung des Verhaltenskodexes der FST ev. verpflichtet habe. Damit postuliert die Klägerin einen Rechtssatz, wonach nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf. Einen solchen Rechtssatz gibt es allerdings nicht. Die Klägerin war schon gehalten, konkreter vorzutragen, Einwahlprotokolle vorzulegen, Überwachungs- und Prüfprotokolle oder was immer die DTAG oder die Zedentin tun, um die Richtigkeit ihrer Abrechnungsforderungen sicherzustellen. Womöglich hätte es schon weiter geholfen, einmal darzulegen, was die Zedentin denn üblicherweise tut, um alle diese Daten zu speichern und abzugleichen, und wie es in einem typischen Fall aussieht, und entsprechende Screenshots, Prüfprotokolle etc für einen solchen Normalfall vorzulegen. Dies hat die Klägerin jedoch nicht getan, sie hat überhaupt nichts näheres zur Aufklärung vorgetragen, wie die Zedentin, die nun angeblich keine Aufzeichnungen führt, dazu kommt, die von ihr behaupteten Tarife abzurechnen. Denn es gibt eigentlich keinen Grund, nachdem unstreitig der Beklagte innerhalb von einer Woche nach Zugang der Rechnung vom ....2002 Einspruch gegen diese bei der T. erhob, warum die Zedentin respektive die Klägerin keine Aufzeichnungen über das Zustandekommen der von ihr behaupteten Gebührenforderung vortragen kann, außer der aussagelosen EVÜ. Zum Absichern des Verbraucher- und Datenschutzes der von der Klägerin für die Zedentin in Anspruch genommenen hohen Standards gibt es zahlreiche Protokollierungs- und Dokumentationspflichten, so dass an sich die Klägerin problemlos in der Lage sein müsste, den Anwahlvorgang und die anderen technischen Daten am konkreten vorliegenden Fa darzulegen.

Was ein Herr W. zu dem von der Klägerin auf Bl. 7 des Schriftsatzes vorn ....2003 genannten Beweisthema sagen können soll, noch dazu bei den hier in Rede stehenden behaupteten Verbindungen, bleibt schleierhaft. Hat er mit dem Beklagten über die 0190-Nummer telefoniert? Überwacht er die Einhaltung der FST-Standards bei der Zedentin? Welche Funktion hat er dort überhaupt inne? Die Benennung dieses Zeugen stellt einen Ausforschungsbeweis dar, dem nicht nachzugehen war.

Soweit sich die Klägerin auf die Entscheidung 32 C 409/02 des erkennenden Gerichts beruft, so ist diese schon deshalb unbehelflich, weil sie einen völlig anderen Fall betrifft und insbesondere hier der Kunde in der Klägerposition nach allgemeinen Grundsätzen die von ihm behaupteten Tatsachen -Computerbetrug durch die Telefondienstleister- zu beweisen hatte, eine prozessuale Situation, die offensichtlich nicht das geringste mit dem vorliegenden Fall gemein hat.

Eines Hinweises wegen dieser Punkte nach § 139 ZPO bedurfte es vorliegend nicht, weil erstens die Beklagtenseite sämtlicher dieser Punkte ausführlich gerügt hat und zweitens die Klägerin und Ihre Prozessbevollmächtigten ständig Verfahren über derartige Streitgegenstände führen und ihnen infolgedessen die Anforderungen, die die Rechtsprechung an die Substantiiertheit des Vortrags stellt, sowie die Darlegungs- und Beweislastverteilung bestens bekannt sind.

Weil der Vortrag der Klägerin bereits für sich genommen nicht schlüssig und ausreichend substantiiert ist, kommt es euch nicht mehr darauf an, ob möglicherweise eine Dialer-Software, die sich auf dem Computer des Beklagten unbemerkt eingenistet haben könnte, die Verbindung hergestellt hat. Denn bisher ist nicht einmal substantiiert vorgetragen oder bewiesen, dass die behaupteten Verbindungsentgelte überhaupt vom Anschluss des Beklagten aus erzeugt wurden.

Die Kostenentscheidung beruht auf §§ 91 Abs 1 ZPO. Die Entscheidung über die vorläufige Vollstreckbarkeit hat ihre Rechtsgrundlage in § 708 Nr.1, 711 ZPO 

Streitwert 671,- Euro


----------



## KatzenHai (9 Juli 2004)

AG Neuss schrieb:
			
		

> Eines Hinweises wegen dieser Punkte nach § 139 ZPO bedurfte es vorliegend nicht, weil erstens die Beklagtenseite sämtlicher dieser Punkte ausführlich gerügt hat und zweitens die Klägerin und Ihre Prozessbevollmächtigten ständig Verfahren über derartige Streitgegenstände führen und ihnen infolgedessen die Anforderungen, die die Rechtsprechung an die Substantiiertheit des Vortrags stellt, sowie die Darlegungs- und Beweislastverteilung bestens bekannt sind.


:vlol:

Wenn das man nicht die bekannte Konstellation Talkline / Intrum Justitia / RAe (...) ist ...

So was hätte ich in meinem Verfahren auch gerne gelesen. Wobei die oben zitierte Ohrfeige regelrecht entschädigt ...

Gut gemacht, AG Neuss, :dafuer:


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Juli 2004)

Das Urteil ist fast schon nicht mehr "jugendfrei"  , so viele Ohrfeigen in das Gesicht 
der Kläger( in)  ist schon einen Toast wert, da kann man sich gar nicht satt genug dran lesen,
 das geht runter wie  Öl  :thumb:  :magic:  :dafuer: 

cp

PS: mehr davon, dann geht denen  der Arsch in Zukunft mit Grundeis...


----------



## Qoppa (9 Juli 2004)

Mmmmmm, wirklich wundervolle Lektüre. Die Ax**-Talk**-Connection wurde selten so gründlich auseinandergenommen wie hier: da bleibt ja rein gar nichts mehr! Mit der angeblichen Prüfung ist nix, die Zertifizierung können sie sich sonstwohin schieben, außerdem "unzutreffende Auskunft" (vulgo: Lüge), und von Substanz sowieso keine Spur ...

Der Glanzpunkt ist aber in meinen Augen dies:


			
				AG Neuss schrieb:
			
		

> Damit postuliert die Klägerin einen Rechtssatz, wonach nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf. Einen solchen Rechtssatz gibt es allerdings nicht.


In dieser absolut vernichtenden Lakonie hat das fast schon literarische Qualitäten ...
@Juristen: mal ehrlich gefragt - wenn ihr so ein Urteil bekommen würdet, müsste man dann nicht einen Berufswechsel erwägen? Oder doch gleich den Strick?

Anregung: ob der Gast das Urteil, falls noch nicht geschehen, auch an D&R schicken kann? Oder auch (da D&R ja etwas langsam mit dem Veröffentlichen sind) direkt an Dialerschutz? Dann könnte Sascha das vielleicht im Rechtsforum veröffentlichen, - und dann ist es auch zitierfähig. Denn zitierenswert ist das .... wieder und wieder


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2004)

*Man beachte auch die anderen neuen Urteile*

Es gibt (wie im Rechtsforum schon gepostet) bei Dialerundrecht auch 3 andere "neue" Urteile; welche alle für Verbraucher positiv sind.

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/aktuell.htm


----------



## KatzenHai (9 Juli 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> @Juristen: mal ehrlich gefragt - wenn ihr so ein Urteil bekommen würdet, müsste man dann nicht einen Berufswechsel erwägen? Oder doch gleich den Strick?



Ich habe eine andere Vorstellung:

@Intrum Justitia: mal ehrlich gefragt - wenn ihr so ein Urteil bekommen habt, müsste man dann nicht einen Beraterwechsel erwägen? Oder doch gleich - ach nee, das dann doch nicht ...

Ich habe heute einen wirklich guten Tag!  :flower:


----------



## Qoppa (9 Juli 2004)

@ Katzenhai
nicht doch - wir wollen noch lange was zum Lachen haben ...

Und jetzt stelle ich mir eine Figur in einer Schmierenkomödie vor, die ständig dabei ist, neue nicht-existente Rechtssätze zu postulieren


----------



## technofreak (9 Juli 2004)

AG Neuss schrieb:
			
		

> Damit postuliert die Klägerin einen Rechtssatz, *wonach nicht sein kann,
> was nicht sein darf.* Einen solchen Rechtssatz gibt es allerdings nicht.


das ist umwerfend: 
http://www.zitate-welt.de/gedichte/morgenstern_christian.html#tatsache
Mein Lieblingssgedicht: 


> Eingehüllt in feuchte Tücher,
> prüft er die Gesetzesbücher
> und ist alsobald im klaren:
> Wagen durften dort nicht fahren!
> ...



  

tf


----------



## KatzenHai (9 Juli 2004)

Ich muss noch was  hinzufügen/hervorheben:



			
				Ein sympatischer Mensch im Richteramt beim AG Neuss schrieb:
			
		

> ... noch erfüllt der klägerische Vortrag überhaupt die Anforderungen, die an einen schlüssigen Klagevortrag zu stellen sind.
> 
> So fängt es schon bei dem von der Klägerin vorgelegten Einzelverbindungsnachweis an.


Noch süffisanter kann man einen "handwerklichen Hinweis" nicht erteilen.

Aber zurück zum Ernst: Folgende Argumentation ist sehr stringent und sicherlich ohne Weiteres überall verwendbar:



			
				AG Neuss schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei greift die Argumentation der Klägerin, die Zedentin, also die Diensteanbieterin, sei nicht zur Vorlage eines Prüfberichtes verpflichtet, dies sei nur die DTAG, nicht durch.
> 
> Denn andererseits verweist die DTAG in ihren Rechnungen darauf, dass man sich wegen Einwendungen gegen die Entgelte des Diensteanbieters an diesen wenden solle. Wenn man dies nun tut, und sich nicht an die DTAG wendet wie vorgesehen, könnte ein Kunde, unterstellt, die Überlegung der Klägerin wäre richtig, nie in den Besitz eines technischen Prüfprotokolls gelangen, und infolgedessen liefen seine Rechte aus § 16 TKV leer.
> 
> ...


Logik pur - unwiderlegbar.


----------



## Counselor (9 Juli 2004)

Ein weiteres Zuckerl:





			
				AG Frankfurt/Oder schrieb:
			
		

> Stellt die streitgegenständliche Abtretungsvereinbarurig lediglich einen Rahmenvertrag dar aufgrund dessen künftig gesonderte Abtretungen erfolgen sollen, so fehlt es an einem substantiierten Vorbringen der Klägerin, wann genau die streitgegenständliche Forderung an sie konkret abgetreten worden sein soll. Hier stellt der beantragte Zeugenbeweis einen reinen Ausforschungsbeweis dar. *Es ist nicht Sache des Zeugen, anstelle der Partei ein unzulängliches Vorbringen zu substantiieren*.


----------



## Devilfrank (9 Juli 2004)

> Eines Hinweises wegen dieser Punkte nach § 139 ZPO bedurfte es vorliegend nicht, weil erstens die Beklagtenseite sämtlicher dieser Punkte ausführlich gerügt hat und zweitens die Klägerin und Ihre Prozessbevollmächtigten ständig Verfahren über derartige Streitgegenstände führen und ihnen infolgedessen die Anforderungen, die die Rechtsprechung an die Substantiiertheit des Vortrags stellt, sowie die Darlegungs- und Beweislastverteilung bestens bekannt sind.



köstlich...
 :lol:


----------

